
How Math and Computational Geometry Influence Digital Art - hippidyhoffider
https://blog.filestack.com/thoughts-and-knowledge/image-triangulation-algorithm/
======
techfanatic
Are there machine learning ways of achieving the same result? I have seen many
articles about enhancing images using machine learning. Any pointers would be
great.

~~~
staturecrane
Check out this: [https://medium.com/artists-and-machine-
intelligence/neural-a...](https://medium.com/artists-and-machine-
intelligence/neural-artistic-style-transfer-a-comprehensive-
look-f54d8649c199). It's the tech that powers apps like Prisma.

